# Ammo shortage



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

This may have been discussed already... Just wondering if anybody else thinks that the back order of ammo is not just from a run on ammo? Has anyone else correlated the multiple federal agency's purchases of ammo with all the out of stock ammo?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well maybe but the FBI don't use .22 do they? Its most likely our fault. Anyone here not buy at least 500 rounds of something in the last 6 weeks? LOL


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

:cough: 5000 :cough:

:teehee:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> :cough: 5000 :cough:
> 
> :teehee:


Yeah... I saw a zero was missing....


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Well maybe but the FBI don't use .22 do they? Its most likely our fault. Anyone here not buy at least 500 rounds of something in the last 6 weeks? LOL


Probably true about the FBI, but what does the Social Security Administration and the National Weather Service need all that ammo for? I don't think they would use it against us(I hope not anyway). I just think it's odd that they are stocking up on ammo. I guess the hubby and I are part of the problem..We stocked up on ammo right after the election and bought 2 more guns(one of which was my very first semi-automatic


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Anyone here not buy at least 500 rounds of something in the last 6 weeks? LOL


Raises hand. :wave:

Anything I thought I might want I got before the election.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I actually was thinking that. even thigh they don't use 22s don't you reckon a manufacuter with a huge order of millions of rounds might divet rescources like brass lead copper paowder components and priming compounds to make those items taking away from production of other calibers? Anyone bought any non nato calibers with a birth date of recent vintage? or is it all more than a year old warehouse stock? I haven't actually looked but will next time I'm at wally world or somwhere selling ammo.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't bought squat. Why buy when the prices are high? They'll be back to normal in a couple months.

Heck, I look at my .223, 9mm and 7.62x39 that I bought for under 10-cents per round. What are they now, 50-cents to a dollar?


----------



## PotPie (Jan 23, 2013)

The War in Iraq Consumed about 70,000,000 (70 Million) Rounds of Ammunition Each Year, which would take about 20 years to consume, 1.4 billion rounds of ammunition ordered by the Department of Homeland Security alone.

If you asked me, the Government ammo purchases were done in a timely manner. Why wait until all the new 2nd ammendment buyers cause an unforseen shortage.

Definitely some excellent Emergency Management and Planning.
In my opinion


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah Zoom I was a little below desires on 223 and ordered mine about a month before the insanity Sooo Glad I got it when I did. Do wish I'd had more money when doing christmas and been able to get my gal more 40 ammo. 325 is quite a bit until you factor in it is a brand new style of gun for her so much of that will be shot up when warmer weather gets here just getting her familliar and comfortable and mindful of clearing reloading drills. even though 37 bucks seems like alot I figure to pick up a 100 pack at wally if I ever see one again.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've only bought 4 boxes of 9mm for plinking since the chaos began. A couple of months ago I bought 3k rounds of 5.45x39 and I'm glad I did. I can't find it available anywhere for any price.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> I haven't bought squat. Why buy when the prices are high? They'll be back to normal in a couple months.


Nothing I bought was at any increased price.

You'll never see those prices again.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Nothing I bought was at any increased price.
> 
> You'll never see those prices again.


And ya know the sad part is it would only take ONE of the big manufacturers to drop the price back to get them all to get back in line. No scruples anymore. :brickwall:


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> And ya know the sad part is it would only take ONE of the big manufacturers to drop the price back to get them all to get back in line. No scruples anymore. :brickwall:


Unless you know anything about market forces, supply and demand, or increased costs for the manufacturer. Cost of labor, materials, & liability are all higher than they were let's say 4 years ago. Yep it's the evil profiteers... Rolleyes.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

My take is that it is simply supply and demand. In this case, demand was politically motivated. I would certainly bank on it being a temporary price increase. I don't stock large quantities of ammunition for many reasons - largely because it gets in the way of my preps and retirement savings.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Tom Gresham's Guntalk radio show, he said one plant of one mfg is producing a million rounds a day... they have orders for two million rounds per day.

The problem is us... at least those of YOU that didn't buy before the panic set in  Buy enough to cover short term use, wait until market settles back down, or it's really needed... and at that point it will be end game anyway.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Let's not forget that the market was already weak because of ammo production for the US Military. Over the last several years every time my department orders ammo we have to wait 3-4 months until it arrives, and that is with our being on the 'priority customer list'. When I call and ask about the status I am told that we are in line after the [insert military branch here] gets theirs. So ammo production is divided up for the military, feds, police departments, police academies, major sporting good stores, gun shops, firearms training facilities, etc., etc., etc. That's a whole lot of hands in the cookie jar. 40,000,000+ gun owners, 3,000,000 in the military and reserves, 1,000,000 LEO's and 175,000 armed security officers equals a whole lot of ammo being used and stored.

And even though I was well stocked I bought in to the panic a little and ordered several cases of ammo myself. Enough that it took 5-6 trips from the car to the man cave to get it all put away.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just spent 200$ on various hunting rounds.scored the last brick of 22LR in town it seems too.


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently found .223 ammo for $9 a box. I got 200 rounds and traded it for a Hi-Point .380. great 90 investment I made. I don't know if prices will stay the same (hopefully it will go down soon) but I am cashing out on it when I can. Feel a little bad about it but if I can find something no one else can why not make some extra money for my preps or more guns.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm I have about 300 rounds of steel 62 gr wonder what I can git for it. I could use some accessories


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Hmm I have about 300 rounds of steel 62 gr wonder what I can git for it. I could use some accessories


I've seen prices as high as $1 per round


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nah it's my practice and plinking ammo I don't want to shoot up the good stuff staying in shape


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine were brass and they are going for about $15 a box but when magazines are going for double and triple prices its kind of the same trade as before. But handguns and .22 are the same price around here so it makes for better trades on my part. when I get my next paycheck I plan on going up to get 600 rounds( if they still have some) and hopefully getting a glock or something along those lines. I bought my sks 3 years ago for $150 now its worth at least double that. But don't want to sell it unless I get my hands on an ak. I have even seen a few sks going 500 to 600. all I can say is CRAZY!!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I have alot of brass that I bought at flee markets that I don't even have rifles for. Figured they would be valuable trades some day


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

They will.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

That is why I buy when I see !


----------



## mgcatfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe it was a ploy to boost the economy by generating a high demand for ammo. So everyone spent up their cash on rounds and firearms which increased cash flow... 

Better guess is it was a "backfire". Either way sales went through the roof and there isn't enough supply to meet current demand. Which creates an even higher demand. And an even shorter supply.


----------



## boxerdad (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone looked into who has recently become big investors in the firearms and ammo business? I haven't but if I was one of the ones trying to ban everything, I certainly would have bought huge amounts of stock in these companies. Just saying.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Just curious what kinds of ammunition folks are able to buy now (without getting bent over a barrel). Last reply here was over 9 months ago. A lot can change in 9 months so I thought I'd see if the supplies are loosening up at all for anyone here who cares to comment.

Central Texas:
I bought 3 boxes, 50 count, Remington .22 cal subsonic last week at Wally World and it felt like I had just won the Lottery. I am seeing more ammunition on the shelves, but they're still quite bare from what I would call historical levels.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Local Wal-Mart has 5.56 back in stock! First time in a year maybe 2 years.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheap, plinking rounds of 22lr and 9mm are all I can't find much of right now. Brass cased 556/223 seems to be a little scarce and still a bit to high for me to be buying. Oh, and varget powder. Otherwise, the shelfs look pretty good.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Nothing loosening up around here....
Everything is still in short supply.

I was, however, able to get some additional .223 to let my daughter try out my AR. (funny thing... she liked my .308 better!)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We have had most calibers of ammo around for months. 22LR become plentiful about 3-4 weeks back, but you could find it around here since late summer. Some shops are even having sales to get people back into their stores.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> We have had most calibers of ammo around for months. 22LR become plentiful about 3-4 weeks back, but you could find it around here since late summer. Some shops are even having sales to get people back into their stores.


I hope people have a long memory about who price-gourged and who didn't and, after all this settles down, patronize those businesses who tried their best to keep prices "normal".


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Country Living said:


> I hope people have a long memory about who price-gourged and who didn't and, after all this settles down, patronize those businesses who tried their best to keep prices "normal".


I hope people learned to stock up enough that it doesn't matter.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Local farm store gettin more back in. Not huge amounts, but ya can generally buy what ya need. They still be limitin the amounts so everbody can get some.

22's they get an be sold out of in just a few short hours.

Was in Bass Pro Saturday an they didn't have 6 boxes a brass on the shelf an zero reloadin supplies!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well it was a bust last time I went, but my needs were different that time I wanted 30-30 and there was none. Still want more 22 lr and it is still un available around here. But they did have 40 s & w which was one I couldn't get before but did slowy get a comfortable amount, box here and there. they had 9mm 223 ball and soft points, 308 ball and soft (did grab a little soft point in case I wanna try to go hunting mine seems to have dissapeared gonna have to talk to my youngest about that. They had 12 ga buck and slugs, those had been slim before, as well as all kinds of smaller shot. They even had those ugly black rifles in stock several different brands of 5.56 and an AR in 308 cant remember brand for sure since I didn't have the 2G I didn't look that close think it was a sig but I didn't even know they were making a 308. Lots of hunting rounds were bare but thats gearing up for deer season around here. Shelves weren't full of any of it by any means but there was far more than it has been in a long while. 

Midway let me back order both 30-30 and some CCI 22lr so I know I will get them at least that is different as before there was very little you could even leave a back order for at their on line store. Definitely showing signs of getting better or all the stock pilers are freeing up money for the holidays hope it is the prior. OH on the midway back order midway wouldn't let me get ten one hundred round boxes they throttled me to just 5 I think it was. So it is still a little tight in the midwest for 22 ammo. Really wanted Rem Vipers  but The CCI is good stuff too.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I really haven't been paying too much attention to ammo but powder and primers show great improvement. Shotgun powder and primers have always been available. Rifle powders are readily available and pistol powders stay on the shelves for days rather than hours. I saw some small pistol and small pistol magnum primers on the shelf today and just smiled, I have enough for now. 

Most of the ammo is easy for me to find with the exception of .22.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cast-Iron said:


> Central Texas:
> I bought 3 boxes, 50 count, Remington .22 cal subsonic last week at Wally World and it felt like I had just won the Lottery. I am seeing more ammunition on the shelves, but they're still quite bare from what I would call historical levels.


Central Texas as well:
Get in early, that when the ammo hits the shelves. I got three "333" rd packs of .22 a few weeks ago at walmart, I think $16-$17 each?

9mm - always in stock now, but sometimes only Tula is available (yuck). 100 rnd "value packs" of WWB are "hit and miss".
.40S&W - same as above.
.45ACP - could usually find it, but was always over $1 a round. 100rnd value packs are very rare.

.38 special and .357 mag - never really had any problems getting them.
.22 WMR was never a problem, .17 HMR was never a problem
5.56mm is easy to find in 20 rnds for about $17 or so. 50 rnds go for $40, so it's still close to the $1 a round mark. I'm not buying any more unless I can get it for 50 cents a round.

Large rifle (7mm, .270, .30-06, etc) have always been very easy to find.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing for me in the local Walmart yesterday. Lots of 12ga, a few boxs of the less popular calibers, 45ACP over a dollar a round, and one box of East European .223 at nearly a buck apiece. Just glad I stocked up when I did, but now I don't want to go to the range and burn up what I have.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GaryS said:


> ... but now I don't want to go to the range and burn up what I have.


Same here. I have some Monarch (Tula... bleccch) .223 from Academy I will shoot up, and a whole lotta Wolf (lacquered) left over that I still play with but that's it. I'm saving all my nice stuff for a rainy day!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You need to think of "prepping" for the next ammo shortage.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

223/5.56 seems to be back in good supply around here. For FMJ, a 20 round box of steel case is about $6-7. Brass pmc for $8-10. Still not finding any bulk .22lr but a place had a 1400 round bucket in their ad for $65. Very limited quantity, like 0 per store once employees got what they wanted, but thought they had enough to put it in the ad.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I got a 250 Value Pack of Remington UMC .45 Auto at Wally World this morning around 10am for $109.00. This box was $2 more than the same value pack I purchased in May 2013.

They also had Winchester .45 auto 100 rounds... can't remember the price. They're still limiting number of boxes which is why I got the Value Pack. 

No .22lr. 

I didn't have to pay for it up front as I have had to do the last several months which may be a sign of things getting back to normal.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Today at Wally World:

5.56, .45 and 12g added to the collection. and They have LOTS AND LOTS of all of that except the 12g. 

no .22lr


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> Today at Wally World: no .22lr


You have to get there early in the morning to get it.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I made a pilgrimage to cabela's yesterday. FINALLY found some 44mag, 300 blackout, 22LR, and 45 colt. I was starting to think I would never find those calibers again unless I spent an arm and a leg on shipping.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

redhorse said:


> I made a pilgrimage to cabela's yesterday. FINALLY found some 44mag, 300 blackout, 22LR, and 45 colt. I was starting to think I would never find those calibers again unless I spent an arm and a leg on shipping.


walmart by me has 100 and 250 round value-pak for 9mm, .40, and .45 as well as 160 round packs of 5.56, and they have a LOT of other calibers and a big selection of variety in the ones I've already listed.

Ammo is definitely coming back. It just took a long time for supply to catch up with demand.

I bought 2 100 rnd value packs of 12g to replace the 100 I shot up last weekend. I have "enough" but I'd be much happier with... more 

I've been spending money faster than a drunken sailor on liberty lately though, so I need to start dialing it back. No more ammo for a few weeks, this weekend is the gunshow and I'm gonna be bringing my shopping list and I want a new upper


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> It just took a long time for supply to catch up with demand.)


Truth. People still seem to think it was _supply_ that was down, but that is not accurate. It was _demand_ that went through the roof. Ammo makers are pushing out much more product than ever before and people are still buying it up as fast it comes out. Last years 2A panic is turning most gun owners into preppers!


----------

